# Angeln in Camargue/Frankreich



## xi3ashyoux (31. Juli 2012)

Hey Leute, ich fahre am Sonntag 3 Wochen nach Frankreich, wie ihr oben seht in die Gegend Camargue oder noch genauer Salin de Giraud. Ich wollte fragen wie es denn aussieht wenn ich von einem kleinen Motorboot aus angeln will, darf man dass? Und wie sieht es aus mit einer Angelerlaubniss, Gewässerkarten etc.. brauch ich dort sowas? Und die letzte Frage, was fängt man dort so?
Wäre nett wenn mir jemand antwortet, Danke!
Alles was hilfreich ist wäre gut :vik:


----------

